# **** 2015 CTA Fur Auction ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Hey guys & gals--- don't forget the 2015 CTA fur auction is gonna be held Feb. 11th and 12th this year in Hugo CO.

Theres still time to ship your furs to this great auction if ya get'em out the door NOW.

Shipped fur must be received by Feb. 6th.--- fur will be accepted at the door Feb. 7th and 8th.

Folks headed down to the CTA fur auction should be sure to take their camera so they can post up some pictures here on Predatortalk--- you know how we love pictures.

awprint:


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Wish I had some fur!


----------



## gotspots (May 2, 2011)

Coyotes are hot right now and buyers are coming with money to spend. right at 1500 coyotes consigned now.

for more info go to  www.coloradotrapper.com


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

This is what iv got so far... It's all goin up to Hugo... Wish I had more coyotes!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice display and pic., thanks for sharing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice bunch of hides Chasin Fur, you should do well................


----------



## coyotereaper (Jan 7, 2012)

Is anybody from southern Colorado taking there fur to Hugo this weekend?


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

I only took in a couple dozen furs this season so far and didn't buy any this year cause of the backed up market--- so I wont be sending/taking any fur to auction.

I tanned everything I skinned this year. Did pretty well so far--- moved every pelt as soon as it was broke.

awprint:


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Nice bunch of hides you have there chasin fur ! Cats are so cool, wish we had more around here . Congrats , and hope you do well at the sale .


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice catch Chasin!

Sold 14 Reds to PA buyer last night at $12.00 per Red (Skinned not stretched). Sold 4 Coyotes and 1 Red to Nebraska buyer for $25.00 each (Skinned not stretched). Happy with Mid-West prices. Keeping day-job with fur market so poor. Don't even mention raccoons...raccoon prices are so low even the school kids are sleeping in.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Who ever your PA. buyer is ,is gonna make a kill'in off those eastern reds.

Yep--- raccoon are pretty well down at the bottom of the bottom of the barrel. Hope it doesn't get bad enough that the trapper is gonna have to pay the buyer to get rid of them.lol.

awprint:


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

The Eastern Reds (11 of the 14) were caught first week of November. They weren't as good as the IA red. 11 of the 14 were blue.


----------



## Chasin Fur (Jan 28, 2013)

My fur at Hugo sold better than I anticipated... Grey fox $21-22
Red fox $26
My best coyotes $39
My top cat brought $510
My cats averaged $308


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Not to bad! Thanks for the update


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

Good for you Casin. Your time and effort was rewarded.


----------

